# être intéressé par/à/dans/de / s'intéresser à - préposition



## JennyP

Bonjour
      Je viens de poser une question sur le site d'Ossau (Pyrénées) sur le sujet de "semences" et je me suis trouvée inquiète des prépositions choisies! 

J'ai dit "Je suis intéressée de.....  OU est-ce qu'il faut dire "Je suis intéressée par l'idée de propager les plantes d'Ossau.

Le plus grand problème que j'aille...comme étudiante de français à l'étranger...c'est de choisir entre à, de, par, contre, etc dans une phrase. J'ai d'autres problèmes, bien sûr, mais ça c'est pas le milieu où on les discute. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## la reine victoria

Je suis sur qu'on vous comprend, Jenny P. 

Suggestion:  Je m'intéresse à propager les plantes d'Ossau.

LRV


----------



## JennyP

Bonjour madame

Oui, Je comprend ce que vous dites, mais SI on n'emploit pas la phrase comme ça, c'est de ou par?

et bonjour a Albert et tous les enfant!


----------



## Agnès E.

En fait, Jenny, on n'utilise pas cette tournure de phrase en français.
On dit, par exemple : 
Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'acclimater les plantes d'Ossau dans cette région.
J'ai l'intention d'acclimater les plantes d'Ossau dans cette région.
J'aimerais beaucoup acclimater les plantes d'Ossau dans cette région.
Les plantes d'Ossau m'intéressent, et je désirerais les acclimater dans cette région.


----------



## xav

(pardon Agnès) j'ai déjà entendu, en style oral plutôt qu'écrit
"Je suis intéressé(e) par l'idée de xxx (verbe)..."

puisqu'on dit "Je suis intéressé(e) par votre idée".

Cela implique que l'idée vient de quelqu'un d'autre (on suppose qu'elle doit être évoquée sur le site dont vous parlez). 
Mais on évite la première tournure, qui paraît maladroite : 
"L'idée de propager les plantes d'Ossau me paraît très intéressante"


Si l'idée est la vôtre, 
"J'ai (eu) l'idée de propager les plantes d'Ossau" - hum
...les propositions d'Agnès sont les meilleures.


----------



## Phebusion

On est intéressé par quelque chose.
Qu'en est-il lorsque le complément est un verbe. Doit-on dire qu'on est "intéressé par faire quelque chose" - je suppose que non -, "pour faire quelque chose" ou "à faire quelque chose" ?
J'aimerais éviter d'utiliser à chaque fois : "être intéressé par le fait de faire quelque chose", qui peut s'avérer, comme en l'occurrence d'ailleurs, particulièrement laid.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Phebusion,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

Je répondrai à votre question par une pirouette, en fait : je n'utilise jamais la tournure être intéressé + verbe (quelle que soit la préposition), mais verbe + intéresser et son COD, ou verbe + sembler intéresser et son COD.

Par exemple :

Résoudre ce problème pour votre entreprise m'intéresse vivement.
Résoudre ce problème pour votre entreprise ne semble pas intéresser beaucoup ce nouveau commercial.


----------



## itka

Je crois en effet qu'on n'utilise pas cette tournure, mais on s'arrange pour transformer le verbe en nom :

Je suis intéressé par l'achat de cette maison 
Je suis intéressé par la recette de ce gâteau, etc...


----------



## Phebusion

Merci à tous les deux pour ces éclaircissements. S'il n'y a pas d'autre biais que ces solutions de contournement, je me vois contraint de corriger mon expression orale, ce qui n'est pas facile, le substantif n'étant pas toujours évident à partir du verbe.


----------



## Orientale

Je vous proposerais de recourir à la tournure impersonnelle : il (cela) m'intéresse de faire qqc.


----------



## Agnès E.

Non, cette tournure n'est pas conseillée à l'écrit, car il s'agit d'un calque de l'anglais.


----------



## arieg

bonjour,
En français, dit-on que l'on est _intéressé dans, par _ou_ à..._ quelque chose?
les trois sont-ils justes ou y a-t-il un anglicisme quelque part?
merci


----------



## hoshiko

Intéressé dans est clairement un anglicisme.
Je suis intéressé par... = adjectif
Je me suis intéressé à... = participe passé
Il y a peut-être un sens légèrement différent entre les 2 aussi, mais je n'en suis pas sûre.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je dirais que l'on peut être *intéressé par quelque chose* => on éprouve de l'intérêt pour cette chose, ou l'on a envie de cette chose (être intéressé par un film ou un livre ; être intéressé par un poste dans une entreprise).

On peut aussi être *intéressé à quelque chose* => on y reçoit un bénéfice financier ou intéressement (être intéressé à l'entreprise de son mari/sa femme/son oncle/son beau-père/le chien du voisin, n'importe qui).


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je partage les avis précédents: on emploie ou bien le participe passif du verbe "intéresser" et son complément introduit par la préposition "par":
" Il est intéressé par l'étude du chinois" , "j'ai été très interessé par cette nouvelle mise en scène",
ou bien : le verbe pronominal "s'intéresser" qui se construit avec la préposition "à" : "Il s'intéresse toujours autant à la littérature"

Ces usages permettent de distinguer les deux sens du verbe: "être intéressé à " étant par ailleurs utilisé dans le sens de" tirer un profit financier d'une participation à une quelconque entreprise" Le participe-adjectif employé sans complément conserve ce sens: "C'est un homme intéressé" évoque quelqu'un qui recherche avant tout son avantage.

"Interessé dans" ne semble pas un anglicisme puisque le T.L.F. en donne des exemples dans des emplois parallèles à "intéressé à":

ici

mais cet usage me semble vieilli.


----------



## Areyou Crazy

Salut!
J'ai une question serieuse!
Est ce-qu'on peut dire
Je suis interessé *sur* (ton proposition)
Quelqu'un m'as écrite cela et je suis sur que il va pas...

Je pensais 
Je suis intéressé à ce sujet
je suis intéressé par ce livre

ok merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, la préposition _sur_ me semble incorrecte ; je dirais _par_. Quant à _à_, elle ne convient dans le sens recherché que si le verbe est à l'actif et pronominal (_je m'intéresse à…_).

_Je suis intéressé *par* ta proposition.
Je *m'*intéresse *à* ta proposition.
Ta proposition m'intéresse._


----------



## meltem

On utilise quel article si on veut dire "je suis interessée x apprendre..."
par, de, a, pour???

Je l'ai cherché sur Google, et j'ai trouvé les plus resultats sous le forme "de"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pour tout dire je crois que dans le langage courant cette forme est rare, mais si on l'utilisait on dirait intéressé *à *apprendre. (on utilise plutôt la forme "apprendre [...] m'intéresse")

Le Trésor apporte la réponse.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je partage tout à fait l'avis de  Punky Zoé;  j'ajoute simplement qu'on peut aussi employer un nom :
" Je m'intéresse à l'appprentissage de..." ou "Je suis intéressé par l'apprentissage de..."


----------



## Eloy1988

Quelle est la préposition correcte?

- Je suis très interessé *à/par/pour/de* te connaître.

Merci à tous.


----------



## tilt

On _*s'*intéresse *à* qqch_, mais on _*est *intéressé *par *qqch_.

Ce qqch est généralement exprimé par un nom. Un verbe à l'infinitif est également possible, mais je dirais qu'alors, on préfère utiliser la voie active : _Faire votre connaissance m'intéresse_.


----------



## Clotaire

Bonjour à tous.

D'après vous, la construction "être intéressé par + infinitif" est-elle correcte ?

Par exemple : _Je suis intéressé par faire une ballade en forêt._


Je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans mon dictionnaire, mais je n'ai pas non plus  trouvé la construction "_être intéressé par qqchose_", qui me semble pourtant être correcte et très courante...


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Je pense que lorsque "intéressé" est suivi d'un verbe, il faut mettre la préposition "à", et lorsque suivi d'un substantif, "par". 

_Je suis intéressé à faire une ballade en forêt. 
Je suis intéressé par les commentaires de ce forum. _

J'ai voulu vérifier dans Bordas (_Pièges et difficultés de la langue française_), mais ce point n'y était pas soulevé.


----------



## Topie

J'avoue que cela me choque un peu mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit incorrect. Quand je dois traduire de l'anglais cette expression, je m'arrange pour changer la forme, quitte à l'alourdir parfois - par ex. : "Cela m'intéresse de faire..." ou "Une balade (ça) m'intéresse(rait)" etc. ou bien je change de verbe (aimer, avoir envie, être tenté...)

PS : balade au sens de promenade prend un seul "l".


----------



## Topie

Marina Urquidi said:


> Je pense que lorsque "intéressé" est suivi d'un verbe, il faut mettre la préposition "à", et lorsque suivi d'un substantif, "par".
> 
> _Je suis intéressé à faire une ballade en forêt.
> Je suis intéressé par les commentaires de ce forum. _



Non, je crois qu'on s'intéresse à et qu'on est intéressé par... mais dans les deux cas il me semble que c'est suivi d'un substantif.

Vite, les pros !!!???


----------



## Gervaise

Bonjour,

Je dirais que non, cela ne sonne pas bien du tout en tout cas.
La construction "être intéressé par + syntagme nominal" est correcte par contre : Je suis intéressé par votre offre/ce problème. 

[…]

Pour une alternative à ta phrase, tout simplement : _Je suis intéressé par une balade en forêt._ La suppression de "faire" n'enlève rien au sens je pense, il est implicite que c'est "faire une balade" qui intéresse.


----------



## Clotaire

Pardon de ne réagir que maintenant à toutes vos réponses, et merci d'avoir pris le temps de les rédiger.

Je suis d'accord avec vous que cette tournure semble incorrecte, et j'utiliserais volontiers si j'étais confronté au problème, des tournures moins lourdes ou plus agréables, mais y a-t-il un moyen de savoir exactement ce qu'il en est ? un livre de référence ?

Pour moi, tout était censé se trouver dans le dictionnaire, mais comme je vous l'ai dit, je n'y ai même pas trouvé l'expression "être intéressé par qqchose" alors je ne sais plus où regarder...


----------



## timofei

Marina Urquidi a répondu. Le complément d'agent d'une tournure passive (ce qu'introduit la préposition _par_ ici) n'est *jamais* un infinitif. 
On dit donc « être intéressé à faire quelque chose ».
Le dictionnaire ne risque pas de mentionner ce fait, ou alors il devrait indiquer pour chaque verbe susceptible d'être mis à la voix passive que son complément d'agent ne saurait être un infinitif, ce qui est une règle générale (qu'on trouvera éventuellement dans les grammaires) et, à vrai dire, une évidence pour l'oreille.


----------



## geostan

A ma connaissance, seuls les verbes _commencer_ et _finir_ (et synonymes) peuvent être suivis de par + infinitif


----------



## quinoa

Ah bon! On ne pourrait pas dire "être intéressé *par* faire quelque chose" (?) Je suis sûr de l'entendre très souvent...


----------



## Maître Capello

quinoa said:


> Je suis sûr de l'entendre très souvent...


Peut-être, mais ça n'en est pas moins un tour incorrect.


----------



## quinoa

Pourtant à partir de la forme active "Travailler avec un tel cinéaste m'intéresse" on obtient la forme passive "Je suis intéressé par travailler avec un tel cinéaste". Et c'est difficilement récusable....


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais si ! Dans ta première phrase, _travailler_ joue le rôle d'un substantif (comme lorsque tu dis : _Le cinéma m'intéresse_) alors que c'est un « vrai » infinitif dans la seconde. Tu ne peux donc employer la préposition _par_ dans ce cas.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Comme Topie, j'évite aussi autant que possible la phrase passive « _être_ _intéressé à/par_ ».

_Je m'intéresse à/Ça m'intéresse de/Telle chose m'intéresse ou me passionne/J'ai envie de/Je raffole de/J'ai de l'intérêt, un faible, un penchant pour, etc. _

_- J'ai bien envie de faire une balade en forêt_
_- Une balade en forêt me plairait beaucoup_
_- Une balade en forêt? Sûr que cela m'intéresse!_

Cela dit je pense aussi que _intéressé *par* + infinitif_ est un tour incorrect mais (corrigez-moi si je me trompe) je crois qu'il serait correct de dire :

_Je suis intéressé *de* faire une balade / *de* travailler avec untel cinéaste_


----------



## timofei

Quelques uns, probablement parce que cette erreur est fort répandue dans la langue, émettent des doutes. Il suffit pourtant de changer de verbe pour constater que comme il a été dit, un infinitif ne peut être complément d'agent d'une tournure passive : qui prétendra que de « Travailler m'excite » on peut obtenir « Je suis excité par travailler » ?


----------



## Clotaire

Merci en tout cas timofei, je ne m'étais pas rendu compte que c'était une tournure passive (!) ; tout s'est éclairé pour moi quand tu l'as signalé.

Je suis d'accord avec le fait que cette tournure est incorrecte, et je ne veux pas revenir là-dessus, mais j'en cherchais la raisons exacte, par curiosité.

J'ai recherché la règle en question dans _Le bon usage_, de Grevisse, expérant trouver avec une explication permettant de mieux la comprendre, mais la question n'était abordée nulle part.
(Ceci dit, toutes les fonctions et places de l'infinitif étant décrites de façon détaillée, et avec systématique, sans jamais que cet usage soit évoqué, on peut bien en déduire que la tournure est mauvaise.)

Ceci dit deux substitutions ont été proposées :

- "intéressé à faire quelque chose" mais elle n'est pas possible, car "intéressé à quelquechose" a un sens bien particulier : celui d'intéressement financier, ou du moins de récompense concrète quelconque ;

- "intéressé de faire quelquechose", qui me semble convenable, mais seulement lorsque l'on fait effectivement la chose en question :

"Il était très intéressé de voir que tout n'était pas si simple."

mais pas 

"Il était très intéressé de faire une balade en forêt."

ou alors cela signifie qu'il fait une balade et que ça l'intéresse, et non pas que l'idée lui plaît.

Mais je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai googlé... "il est intéressé de" et dans plusieurs de ces exemples, l'expression me semble l'équivalent de « ça l'intéresse de / il a envie de ».

Par exemple : _Seriez-vous intéressé de rencontrer untel_? Ça vous choque? Moi, pas. 



timofei said:


> qui prétendra que de « Travailler m'excite » on peut obtenir « Je suis excité par travailler » ?


 Mais_ je suis excité *de* travailler_ / _par mon travail_ pourrait éventuellement se dire_._ Quoique moi, ça ne m'excite pas tant que ça de travailler. Je remplacerais le verbe. 

Cela dit, je conviens que _intéressé de faire une balade_ n'est pas idéal. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai suggéré d'autres solutions.


----------



## Clotaire

Nicomon said:


> Par exemple : _Seriez-vous intéressé de rencontrer untel_? Ça vous choque? Moi, pas.



Effectivement, mais je pense que c'est parce que tu utilises un conditionnel : la personne te répondra "Oh ! oui, je serais très intéressé de le rencontrer." mais elle ne pourra pas dire "Je suis très intéressé de le rencontrer." tant qu'elle ne l'aura pas effectivement rencontré, n'est-ce pas ?

Là où ça se complique, c'est que comme tu le dis "être intéressé par" peut se comprendre de deux façons :

trouver un intérêt à
ou bien
être tenté par (MAIS (je pense) uniquement quand il s'agit d'une offre, d'une proposition)

Si bien qu'elle pourra quand même utiliser le présent en te répondant "Je suis très intéressé par votre proposition."

---------------------

En disant cela, je me rend compte que mon exemple est mauvais, car il utilise de façon légèrement abusive le deuxième sens au lieu du premier :

"Je suis intéressé par une balade en forêt."

veut dire en fait que la balade me ferait plaisir ; ce qui m'intéresse n'est pas la balade, mais la proposition de faire une balade.

Et je pense que c'est pour ça que _intéressé de faire une balade en forêt _fonctionne mal.


----------



## itka

> Effectivement, mais je pense que c'est parce que tu utilises un conditionnel : la personne te répondra "Oh ! oui, je serais très intéressé de le rencontrer." mais elle ne pourra pas dire "Je suis très intéressé de le rencontrer." tant qu'elle ne l'aura pas effectivement rencontré, n'est-ce pas ?


 Je ne crois pas... La phrase est peut-être possible, mais en général, on répondra :
_"Oh oui, ça m'intéresse beaucoup de le rencontrer !"_
Tout comme pour la balade en forêt :
_"Ça m'intéresserait de faire une balade en forêt"_... mais on a déjà longuement commenté cela plus haut !


----------



## tilt

Clotaire said:


> pas
> 
> "Il était très intéressé de faire une balade en forêt."
> 
> ou alors cela signifie qu'il fait une balade et que ça l'intéresse, et non pas que l'idée lui plaît.
> 
> Mais je me trompe peut-être.


Je ne crois pas, car je dirais comme toi.


Nicomon said:


> Par exemple : _Seriez-vous intéressé de rencontrer untel_? Ça vous choque? Moi, pas.


C'est le conditionnel, ici, qui permet d'utiliser _de_, car la phrase met le sujet en situation, même si celle-ci est hypothétique.
À l'indicatif, il me semble qu'on ne dirait pas _Je suis intéressé de rencontrer untel_. Par contre, _Je suis intéressé par rencontrer untel _ne me choquerait pas, je crois (même si à force de me poser la question, je ne suis plus sûr de rien ).


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> A ma connaissance, seuls les verbes _commencer_ et _finir_ (et synonymes) peuvent être suivis de par + infinitif.


Et je crois que tu as raison, pour ce qui est de « par + infinitif ». 

Voir les résultats de *cette recherche*

Mais quid de la préposition « *de* » + infinitif? 
Au risque de me répéter, je crois qu'on a intérêt  à éviter la forme passive « _être intéressé par/à/de_ » qui est trop près de l'anglais 
"to be interested by/in/to". 

Cependant, les phrases qui suivent ne me choquent pas trop. Et vous? Remplaceriez-vous « *de* » par « *à *» partout? 

- Bonjour je suis intéressé *de* connaître vos produits textile.
- Je travaille comme maçon et je suis intéressé *de* faire une formation à distance. 
- Tous les journalistes sont intéressés *de* savoir qui, où, quand, quoi, pourquoi et comment.
- Il est intéressé *de* se joindre au projet d'échange et d'y apporter son expertise 





tilt said:


> À l'indicatif, il me semble qu'on ne dirait pas _Je suis intéressé de rencontrer untel_. Par contre, _Je suis intéressé par rencontrer untel _ne me choquerait pas, je crois (même si à force de me poser la question, je ne suis plus sûr de rien ).


 Eh bien moi, c'est le contraire. _Par rencontrer untel_ me choquerait beaucoup. _De rencontrer_... moins. 

Mais bon... je ne parle pas au passif, en général.


----------



## quinoa

Cela fait un moment que tourne dans ma tête cette histoire du "par" après "être intéressé, et en dépit de toutes les règles tout à fait recevables, je trouve et entend tellement d'utilisations que cela m'interroge.
Si l'usage pose si peu de barrières à cette "transgression" c'est bien qu'il y a quelque chose qui ne coince pas son utilisation mais au contraire qui la facilite.
Et si ce n'est pas le passif, c'est justement que ce n'est peut-être pas considéré comme un passif, mais comme un simple adjectif combiné avec une préposition, comme s'il y avait un détachement du rôle de "intéressé" non vu comme un résultat de l'action "intéresser"........(????)


----------



## Clotaire

quinoa said:


> Et si ce n'est pas le passif, c'est justement que ce n'est peut-être pas considéré comme un passif, mais comme un simple adjectif combiné avec une préposition, comme s'il y avait un détachement du rôle de "intéressé" non vu comme un résultat de l'action "intéresser"........(????)



Si, je pense qu'il s'agit bien d'un passif, car on peut utiliser tous les participes passés de verbes transitifs de cette façon : demandé par, fusillé par, entonné par, etc, sans jamais que ce soit signalé dans le dictionnaire...


----------



## Nicomon

quinoa said:


> Et si ce n'est pas le passif, c'est justement que ce n'est peut-être pas considéré comme un passif, mais comme un simple adjectif combiné avec une préposition, comme s'il y avait un détachement du rôle de "intéressé" non vu comme un résultat de l'action "intéresser"........(????)


 Et même si c'était le cas... tu ne pourrais pas faire suivre « adjectif + par » d'un *infinitif.* Enfin, je ne crois pas.

Dirais tu: _Je suis heureux/curieux/passionné/ravi *par* savoir/travailler/rencontrer, etc._? Moi, non. Pas plus qu'avec _intéressé_. 

Mais je dirais *de* sans aucun problème. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai cru - à tort ou à raison - qu'il était  grammaticalement correct de dire « _intéressé de_ » + infinitif... bien que ce ne serait pas mon premier choix.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai cru - à tort ou à raison - qu'il était  grammaticalement correct de dire « _intéressé de_ » + infinitif... bien que ce ne serait pas mon premier choix.


Le hic, c'est que (à tort ou à raison également, je l'admets bien volontiers) _intéressé de _ne me semble pas, mais alors pas du tout, naturel !
Je ne me vois en aucun cas employer cette construction.

D'ailleurs, dans les 155 petites citations renvoyées par Google pour "il est intéressé de", certaines sont fortement sujettes à caution, comme par exemple "Comment je sache qu'il est intéressé de moi ?"


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> .D'ailleurs, dans les 155 petites citations renvoyées par Google pour "il est intéressé de", certaines sont fortement sujettes à caution, comme par exemple "Comment je sache qu'il est intéressé de moi ?"


 Bien sûr... si on restreint la recherche à « il », et qu'on « zoome » sur cette citation en particulier.  

Mais si tu regardes les quelques exemples que j'ai mis plus haut (post # 30) tu verras que ce « de » n'est pas si choquant. 
Enfin moi, je ne trouve pas. 

_Intéressé *de *savoir, *à *savoir ou *par *savoir?_ La réponse est sans doute _*à*_, mais je dirais peut-être _*de*._ 
Sur le modèle :_ Cela/ça m'intéresse *de* savoir_. Mais je n'oblige personne à parler comme moi. 

Je crois qu'on tourne en rond. Je continue de penser qu'il vaut mieux éviter de dire ou écrire « _être intéressé à, par _ou_ de. » _Il existe des tas de façons de le contourner.

Mais je suis convaincue - pour en revenir à la question initiale - que _intéressé *par*_ + verbe à l'infinif est grammaticalement incorrect.


----------



## Jabote

Ça fait un méchant bail que je ne suis pas venue ici, au moins 2 ans si ce n'est plus, il doit y avoir du changement !

Bon, j'ai une question pour vous. Ici au Québec, on voit souvent l'expression "si vous êtes intéressé à participer à telle activité". Bien, je sais que cette tournure est fausse, être intéressé à ayant une autre signification que celle voulue dans cette phrase, mais je suis incapable de trouver la règle grammaticale exacte. Je persiste à corriger cette tournure lorsque je la vois, mais je voudrais pouvoir donner des références pour appuyer ma correction, et je ne trouve rien...

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider SVP merci beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

Jabote said:


> Ici au Québec, on voit souvent l'expression "si vous êtes intéressé à participer à telle activité". Bien, je sais que cette tournure est fausse…


En fait, comme il a été dit plus haut, c'est bien _être intéressé *à*_ + <infinitif> qui est le tour correct.





> être intéressé à ayant une autre signification que celle voulue dans cette phrase


Quelle autre signification?


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Quelle autre signification?


Je pense que Jabote fait la différence entre s'intéresser à qqch et avoir qqch à y gagner.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais _être intéressé *à*_ n'a pas seulement le sens de _avoir qqch à y gagner_, mais également de _avoir de l'intérêt_…


----------



## tilt

C'est en effet ce qui ressort de la présente discussion, mais j'avoue que moi aussi, j'aurais tiqué sur _être intéressé à participer_, que mon oreille trouve maladroit. Sa question ne me surprend donc pas plus que ça...
Ceci dit, le mieux est sans doute de lui laisser la parole pour s'expliquer !


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Mais _être intéressé *à*_ n'a pas seulement le sens de _avoir qqch à y gagner_, mais également de _avoir de l'intérêt_…


 Oui, sauf que ce n'est pas le sens voulu dans la phrase de Jabote. 

_Intéressé à participer à_... est une construction fautive / calque de l'anglais, si on veut dire - comme c'est le cas ici - 
_si vous désirez/souhaitez/voulez/avez envie de... participer. _

Extrait d'Antidote : 





> L’expression  *être intéressé à faire  qqch.* est un calque de  l’anglais. En français, on écrit plutôt *souhaiter le faire*


*Note :* contente de te revoir sur le forum, Jabote.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> _Intéressé à participer à_... est une construction fautive / calque de l'anglais, si on veut dire - comme c'est le cas ici - _si vous désirez/souhaitez/voulez/avez envie de... participer._


Ah oui, au temps pour moi. Je m'étais tellement concentré sur la syntaxe que j'en avais oublié le sens voulu.


----------



## Jabote

Contente aussi de te retrouver Nicomon, ça fait vraiment longtemps !

Désolée d'avoir tardé à répondre et merci à tous pour votre aide habituelle. Je voudrais juste préciser que le fil que j'avais ouvert avec ma question a été rattaché à la discussion précédente. J'avais effectué une recherche sur le site avant de la poser, cette question, mais je n'avais rien trouvé au sujet de l'emploi avec _*à*_. En revanche j'avais trouvé la discussion existante, malheureusement c'est surtout *par* dont il s'agit dedans, et ça ne répondait pas à mon problème.

Tilt et Nicomon ont bien compris le sens de ma question. Et merci Nicomon pour la référence. Il est cependant étonnant que personne n'arrive à trouver une règle grammaticale claire où que ce soit. Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir cherché en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## TCKid

Je ne sais toujours pas comment demander à un client, si'l est encore intéressé à la location de notre maison, ou bien intéressé par une location de noter maison??

Merci


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour TCKid, et bienvenue sur WR.

Personnellement, je ne dirais ni l'un, ni l'autre... mais si j'avais à choisir, ce serait « _par _». _Intéressé à la location _ne me semble pas correct.  Si tu relis les posts précédents, tu verras que _intéressé_ _à_ est normalement suivi d'un verbe.  

_Êtes-vous toujours intéressé *à louer *notre maison? 
Ça vous intéresse encore de louer notre maison? (plus familier)
(Est-ce qu')une location de notre maison vous intéresse toujours/encore?  _(j'aime moins)


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

la préposition par dans la phrase ci-dessous est-elle correcte?

Je suis intéressé par la politique et je vote pour exprimer mes opinions.

Merci d'avance


----------



## time to speak languages

Bonjour, oui votre phrase est très bien


----------



## Micia93

C'est tout à fait correct, mais je crois qu'on dira plus naturellement "la politique m'intéresse"


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ou encore : _je m'intéresse à la politique_.


----------



## Gswiss

être intéressé pour recevoir...

1. Cette forme me paraît fautive. On est _intéressé *par *_ou _intéressé *à*_ me semble-t-il. Ici ce serait plutôt *à*. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
2. D'ailleurs la formule _Cela m'intéresserait de recevoir..._ paraît plus correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans quel contexte exactement ? Quelle est la phrase complète ?


----------



## Chimel

Peu importe le contexte pour moi: c'est toujours _être intéressé à (+ verbe). _Mais _cela m'intéresse(rait) de_ est effectivement préférable.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ce n'est pas si simple :
 « Votre proposition m'intéresse => je suis intéressé *par* votre proposition » : voix passive + C. d'agent introduit par « par ».
_Intéresser_ est polysémique, notamment dans son sens matériel : « J'ai 20 % des parts de votre entreprise => je suis intéressé *à* votre réussite. » 
On dira aussi : « Je suis intéressé *de* suivre vos résultats. »

Mais je ne vois pas comment dégager une règle.


----------



## Bezoard

Le contexte me semble importer.
Je ne serais pas choqué de lire "Je ne suis pas intéressé pour faire des essais avec votre nouveau vaccin".


----------



## Gswiss

Maître Capello said:


> Dans quel contexte exactement ? Quelle est la phrase complète ?


La phrase complète : _Je ne suis plus intéressé pour recevoir des commandes_. Le contexte est un système de renouvellement automatique de commandes pour certains produits.


----------



## mlotpot

La phrase dans son ensemble n'est pas très élégante et est peut-être incorrecte. Je préfères:

Je ne souhaite plus recevoir ces produits.

Ou

Recevoir ces commandes ne m'intéresse plus.


----------



## Gswiss

Tout à fait d'accord, merci. Mais je voulais surtout me débarrasser de ce _pour _qui me semble incorrect dans la formule


----------



## RajibDavid

_Êtes-vous intéressé _______ apprendre une langue autochtone ?_

Quelle préposition devrait-on utiliser ?


----------



## mlotpot

"Par", à la limite (Être intéressé à + infinitif | Académie française) mais cette construction n'est pas terrible.

Je dirais plutôt "souhaiteriez-vous apprendre..." ou bien "apprendre... vous intéresserait-il".


----------



## Maître Capello

mlotpot said:


> "Par", à la limite (Être intéressé à + infinitif | Académie française) mais cette construction n'est pas terrible.


À mon sens _par_ ne peut être suivi ici que d'un groupe nominal et pas d'un infinitif. Une reformulation de la phrase est pour moi nécessaire.


----------



## MintedMist

De ce que j'ai compris de tout ceci, les deux formes les plus soutenues sont: 

"Je suis interressé par + qqch" 
et
"Qqch + m'intéresse" 

Mais, ma question est: Y-a-t'il une difference entre les deux formes? Une sous-text? Ou sont-ils plutot exactement les memes?


----------



## Locape

Il y a peut-être certains contextes où une tournure est plus idiomatique qu'une autre, mais 'Je suis intéressé(e) par ce modèle' et 'Ce modèle m'intéresse' ont le même sens et sont du même niveau de langue.


----------



## Maître Capello

La première phrase est simplement à la voix passive et la seconde à la voix active, mais ce sont exactement les mêmes phrases.


----------

